# برنامج Primavera P6.7 الجديد و طريقة تنصيبة



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء 
تحية طيبة و بعد

الى حضراتكم روابط البرنامج الجديد primavera P6.7

الجزء الاول 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b0a74dc/n/P6_70_Client_Applications.part1.rar

الجزء الثانى
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b0a7b1c/n/P6_70_Client_Applications.part2.rar 



و الان تبداء مع بعضنا البعض خطوة بخطوة فى طريقة تنصيب البرنامج.

اولا : هناك طريقتان لتنصيب هذا البرنامج، الاولى هى ان تنصب برنامج Orcal G11 ثم تنصب البرنامج، و الثانية هى ان يكون لديك على الجهاز نسخة P6 او P6.1 او P6.2، و ان شاء الله سوف نشرح الطريقة الثانية.

طريقة تنصيب برنامج الــ Primavera P6 or P6.1 يمكن معرفتها فى هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100243.html

مشاركة رقم 10

و الان بعد تنسيب برنامج Primavera P6 or P6.1 سوف نبداء فى تنصيب Primavera P6.7

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17
يجب عمل اعاده تشغيل للجهاز





18
نلاحظ ان شكل الــ icon قد اختلف





19
نلاحظ انه تم انشاء مجموعة البرنامج الجديدة





20
ادخال كلمة السر لفتح البرنامج و هى admin





21
انت الان داخل البرنامج الجديد





22


----------



## garary (15 مارس 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك...............


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (15 مارس 2010)

*معجون علم*

فعلا" أنت من ينطبق عليه القول بإنك معجون بالعلم بارك الله فيك وزادك علما"​


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (15 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخى الكريم 
هل ممكن تعرفنا ازاى ننزل البرنامج من الموقع اصلا


----------



## محمد مطر (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم أحمد،...
لكن كيف يتم التنصيب مباشرة، دون عمل Update للنسخة السادسة، حيث لم تنجح معي الطريقة، فالبرنامج يتم تنصيبه بنجاح لكنه لا يعمل، حيث لا يستطيع الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (15 مارس 2010)

الزميل أحمد
طبعا بحمد الله وفضله تم تشغيل p6.2 عندي بعد مشكلة الداتا بيز الشهيرة
هل تنصيب p6 v7 الحالية لن يعمل مشكلة جديدة للداتا بيز وتقف البريمافيرا عن العمل؟ بصراحة بعد تنزيل البرنامج خايف أنصبه، ما رأيك؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2010)

garary قال:


> مشكور بارك الله فيك...............


 
الشكر لله ...............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2010)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> فعلا" أنت من ينطبق عليه القول بإنك معجون بالعلم بارك الله فيك وزادك علما"​


 
الله يبارلك و يزيدك يا غالى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2010)

خالد كمال قال:


> اخى الكريم
> هل ممكن تعرفنا ازاى ننزل البرنامج من الموقع اصلا


 
ان شاء الله بعد تحميل الصفحة سوف نلاحظ فى اخر الصفحة زر مكتوب عليه DownLoad و بجانبة اسهم خضراء، انقر هذا الزر و بعد النقر سوف تحمل صفحة جديدة و سوف تنتظر حوالى 30 ثانية ثم تنقر بعد ذلك داخل المستطيل البرتقالى، سوف ينتقل بيك الى اسفل الصفحة و انقر على *Download with FileFactory Basic* و سوف يبداء التحميل ان شاء الله

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> شكرا لك أخي الكريم أحمد،...
> لكن كيف يتم التنصيب مباشرة، دون عمل Update للنسخة السادسة، حيث لم تنجح معي الطريقة، فالبرنامج يتم تنصيبه بنجاح لكنه لا يعمل، حيث لا يستطيع الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات


 
مهندس محمد 
بخصوص التنصيب دون الرجوع الى عملية الـ update بجد اعتذر لانى لم اجربها من قبل و كما شرحت من قبل يجب توافر برنامج Orcal G11 ثانيا بخصوص عدم نجاح عملية التنصيب مع حضرتك اعتقد ان هذه مشكلة كثير من الناس و حل هذه المشكلة هو نزول window جديد و نزول الـ primavera اول برنامج بعد الـ wimdow.

و لى سؤال مع حضرتك يا باشمهندس 

النسخة التى تستخدمها هى P6 or P6.1

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2010)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> الزميل أحمد
> طبعا بحمد الله وفضله تم تشغيل p6.2 عندي بعد مشكلة الداتا بيز الشهيرة
> هل تنصيب p6 v7 الحالية لن يعمل مشكلة جديدة للداتا بيز وتقف البريمافيرا عن العمل؟ بصراحة بعد تنزيل البرنامج خايف أنصبه، ما رأيك؟


 
و الله يا باشمهندس و بكل صراحة لم يعمل معى اى نوع من المشاكل فى الــ database و تم التعرف عليها و الحفاظ على البرامج الزمنية الموجوده.

نصيحة : اعمل جوست قبل عمل التنصيب حتى لو حدث شىء يمكن ان تسترجع نسخة الجوست مرة اخرى

و شكرا


----------



## محمد مطر (16 مارس 2010)

أخي أحمد، طبعاً كنت أنزل بريمافيرا بعد تنزيل الويندوز مباشرة، ولا يفتح البرنامج p6.7 عند تنزيله مباشرة، لكنه يعمل عند تنزيل p6 وعمل update له....
بخصوص سؤالك أنا أستخدم P6 وأطورها إلى P6.7 
على كل حال شكرا لك ...


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 مارس 2010)

جزيل الشكر لزميلنا الطيب
لقد نجحت في تنصيب البرنامج والحمد لله وبدون مشاكل
أكرر شكري لجهوده الرائعة بصراحة فهو يتحفنا دائما بالمشاركات الرائعة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مارس 2010)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> جزيل الشكر لزميلنا الطيب
> لقد نجحت في تنصيب البرنامج والحمد لله وبدون مشاكل
> أكرر شكري لجهوده الرائعة بصراحة فهو يتحفنا دائما بالمشاركات الرائعة


 
الف مبروك يا هندسة و اتمنى لك التوفيق باستمرار ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مارس 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> أخي أحمد، طبعاً كنت أنزل بريمافيرا بعد تنزيل الويندوز مباشرة، ولا يفتح البرنامج p6.7 عند تنزيله مباشرة، لكنه يعمل عند تنزيل p6 وعمل update له....
> بخصوص سؤالك أنا أستخدم p6 وأطورها إلى p6.7
> على كل حال شكرا لك ...


 

الشكر لله اخى الكريم، على كل حال اتمنى لك التوفيق التنصيب.

وشكرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (16 مارس 2010)

*الف شكر ياباشمهندس / احمد الطيب
ودائما فى الريادة
هل لى بملف مضغوط بة شرح طريقة التنصيب حتى يتم الجوء اليها فى كلمة مرة اصطب فيها البرنامج 
ولك جزيل الشكر
*


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مارس 2010)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> *الف شكر ياباشمهندس / احمد الطيب*
> *ودائما فى الريادة*
> *هل لى بملف مضغوط بة شرح طريقة التنصيب حتى يتم الجوء اليها فى كلمة مرة اصطب فيها البرنامج *
> *ولك جزيل الشكر*


 
حاضر تامرتى امر يا باشمهندس بس حستاذن سياتك يكون باكر ان شاء الله

و شكرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (16 مارس 2010)

*ياباشمهندس نحن ننتظر ولكن كان لى سؤال مهم عندك
اذاى ابدأ كوست كونترول فى برنامج ms project
شاكرا لك*


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 مارس 2010)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> *ياباشمهندس نحن ننتظر ولكن كان لى سؤال مهم عندك*
> *اذاى ابدأ كوست كونترول فى برنامج ms project*
> *شاكرا لك*


 

حاضر ان شاء الله قريبا


----------



## أبو نادر (17 مارس 2010)

حاولت مرارا وتكرارا تنزيل النسخة السابعة على جهاز فيه ويندوز سفن 64 بت دون جدوة حتى التحديث لم يجد نفعا لابل أني نزلت أوركل 11 ولكن خياراته كثيرة ولا أحسن التعامل معها حملته باعداداته وخياراته الافتراضية ومازال البرنامج غير قادر على الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 مارس 2010)

هل جربت عمل upgrade لنسخة البريمافيرا التي يجب أن تكون إما P6,P6.1,P6.2 وحسب ما أفاد زميلنا أحمد الطيب؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 مارس 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> حاولت مرارا وتكرارا تنزيل النسخة السابعة على جهاز فيه ويندوز سفن 64 بت دون جدوة حتى التحديث لم يجد نفعا لابل أني نزلت أوركل 11 ولكن خياراته كثيرة ولا أحسن التعامل معها حملته باعداداته وخياراته الافتراضية ومازال البرنامج غير قادر على الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات


 
اقول لحضرتك على شىء النسخة الى امامك بالصور نزلة على window 64 bit ايضا و لذلك انصح حضرتك بنزول نسخة window جديدة و نزول ال primavera اول برنامج بعده

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 مارس 2010)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> *الف شكر ياباشمهندس / احمد الطيب*
> *ودائما فى الريادة*
> *هل لى بملف مضغوط بة شرح طريقة التنصيب حتى يتم الجوء اليها فى كلمة مرة اصطب فيها البرنامج *
> *ولك جزيل الشكر*


 
استاذ احمد الى حضرتك الملف الذى طلبتة 

و شكرا


----------



## mohamedzidan88 (19 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (19 مارس 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> استاذ احمد الى حضرتك الملف الذى طلبتة
> 
> و شكرا



الف شكر ياباشمهندس / احمد الطيب
ودائما جعلك الله فى خدمة المسلمين وتؤجرعليهم ان شاء الله
م.احمد خليل​


----------



## أبو نادر (19 مارس 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> اقول لحضرتك على شىء النسخة الى امامك بالصور نزلة على window 64 bit ايضا و لذلك انصح حضرتك بنزول نسخة window جديدة و نزول ال primavera اول برنامج بعده
> 
> و شكرا



شكرا لك أخي الكريم حذفت كل النسخ السابقة وأعدت تنزيل الاصدار السادس ثم الترقية للسابع 
ونجح الأمر ولله الحمد


----------



## أحمد روكسان (21 مارس 2010)

سلام عليكم يا هندسه ممكن p6 لأنو أصلا ما عندي نسخه منو وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> شكرا لك أخي الكريم حذفت كل النسخ السابقة وأعدت تنزيل الاصدار السادس ثم الترقية للسابع
> ونجح الأمر ولله الحمد


 

الحمد لله و الشكر لله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

mohamedzidan88 قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

الشكر لله ..............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

أحمد روكسان قال:


> سلام عليكم يا هندسه ممكن p6 لأنو أصلا ما عندي نسخه منو وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


 
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضرتك روابط البرنامج

الجزء الاول
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d73a...a_P6_part1_rar

الجزء الثانى 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/26cb8f/

و شكرا


----------



## the poor to god (22 مارس 2010)

المهنديس الكبير يوجد مشكلة فى النسخة الجديدة بتاعة الداتا بيس بتاعة الاوركل لابد من العمل بطريقة ما لكى تعمل النسخة مع Methodology Management بشكل صحيح وخاصى عند العمل مع مشروع من داخل ال archtect ارجو ان امكن توضيح الى هذا الجزء الصعب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 مارس 2010)

the poor to god قال:


> المهنديس الكبير يوجد مشكلة فى النسخة الجديدة بتاعة الداتا بيس بتاعة الاوركل لابد من العمل بطريقة ما لكى تعمل النسخة مع Methodology Management بشكل صحيح وخاصى عند العمل مع مشروع من داخل ال archtect ارجو ان امكن توضيح الى هذا الجزء الصعب وجزاك الله خيرا


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

بخصوص يوجد مشكلة فى النسخة، فانى ااكد لحضرتك ان النسخة التى لديك و الحمد ليس بيها مشاكل و الحمد لله، و ذلك بالتجرية الشخصية و تجربة بعض الزملاء فى المنتدى و الحمد لله Methodology Management تعمل بكفائة ايضا

انا سؤالى لحضرتك محتاج اعرف الخطوات التى قمت بيها بعد اذنك

وشكرا

واتمنى انى اقدر اساعد حضرتك و نحل الموضوع سويا.

وشكرا


----------



## the poor to god (24 مارس 2010)

انا النسخة نزلتها على جهاز بالسيرفر فعملت مشاكل خاصة كما قلت لك سابقا وبعد محاولات مع IT الحمد لله قام بعمل access للداتا بيس لكنها تعبته جدا وبخطوات كثيرة وشكرا اخى العزيز ولم اكن اقصد ان المشكلة فى النسخة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 مارس 2010)

the poor to god قال:


> انا النسخة نزلتها على جهاز بالسيرفر فعملت مشاكل خاصة كما قلت لك سابقا وبعد محاولات مع it الحمد لله قام بعمل access للداتا بيس لكنها تعبته جدا وبخطوات كثيرة وشكرا اخى العزيز ولم اكن اقصد ان المشكلة فى النسخة


 
لا و الله انا كل قصدى انى اكد ان النسخة شغالة و مجربة و الحمد لله انها اشتغلت مع حضرتك


----------



## magdogo (25 مارس 2010)

Brother Ahmed,

can you please explain how to install the software on Vista from scratch (with no previous primavera version is installed).

Thanks


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 مارس 2010)

magdogo قال:


> Brother Ahmed,
> 
> can you please explain how to install the software on Vista from scratch (with no previous primavera version is installed).
> 
> Thanks


 
hi dear

sorry i only know this way, and i explain it from scratch on window 7, sorry the other way i do not know it, but i told in the beginning, you must get Orcal softwear G11 if you not like upgrade but how to install it sorry i do not know, please foe give me.


----------



## magdogo (25 مارس 2010)

Thanks for your prompt answer


----------



## محمد مطر (26 مارس 2010)

كيف يمكن إضافة قاعدة بيانات جديدة على النسخة 6.7 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## a.assal (27 مارس 2010)

اخى الكريم احمد

الحمد لله قمت بتنزيل النسخة المرفوعة ولكنى عند فك الملف المضغوط تحدث مشاكل ولا يتم فك الملفات بصورة صحيحة....برايك العيب فى برنامج الفك؟ انا ملاحظ كل الاخوة اللى نزلوا البرنامج انه يتم فكه وتشغيله بدون مشاكل؟؟؟

ارجو الافادة مع العلم انى استخدمت برنامج winrar فى عملية الفك

تحياتى وشكرا على مجهودك الجبار


----------



## الكراديسى (27 مارس 2010)

Dear Mr.Ahmed 

Thank you for your great effort


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 مارس 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> كيف يمكن إضافة قاعدة بيانات جديدة على النسخة 6.7
> وشكرا لكم


 
اسف بجد معرفش لان اضافى قاعدة بيانات جديدة فى الــ P6.7 تعتمد على معرفتك بنظان الــ Orecal و ليس سابقا على SQL.

و لكن ممكن ان تضيف منظومة جديدة مستقلى بذاتها داخل الـ Primavera عن طريق انشاء EPS مستقل بذاته.

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 مارس 2010)

a.assal قال:


> اخى الكريم احمد
> 
> الحمد لله قمت بتنزيل النسخة المرفوعة ولكنى عند فك الملف المضغوط تحدث مشاكل ولا يتم فك الملفات بصورة صحيحة....برايك العيب فى برنامج الفك؟ انا ملاحظ كل الاخوة اللى نزلوا البرنامج انه يتم فكه وتشغيله بدون مشاكل؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
اخى الكريم 

احب فقط ان انوه انهم ملفان و ليس ملف واحد و يتم وضع الملفان فى folder واحد و بعد ذلك يتم الفك.

و لكن يا اخى الفاضل كما لاحظت انه الحمد لله لا توجد مشاكل فى النسخة الموجوده، و لكن ارجو من حضرتك اعادة المحاولة مرة اخرى كما شرحت لسيادتكم و ان شاء الله بالتوفيق.

و شكرا


----------



## deryac (3 أبريل 2010)

Could you renew the links?
they are dead


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (4 أبريل 2010)

اخى احمد الطيب
بعد عمل داتا بيز على البرنامج p6 كيف لى الاحتفاظ بها حتى انى لوقمت بتنزيل نسخة ويندوز جديدة استرجاعها مرة اخرى ولقدت قمت بتنصيب البرنامج الجديد p6.7 وعملت علية داتا بيز جديدة وتمام البرنامج اكثر من رائع لكن ارجوا من سيادتكم الاجابة على سؤالى السابق بخصوص الداتا بيز

شكرا جزيلا 

م.أحمد خليل


----------



## محمودباشا (12 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2010)

deryac قال:


> Could you renew the links?
> they are dead


 no the link work i try them by myself please try again


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2010)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> اخى احمد الطيب
> بعد عمل داتا بيز على البرنامج p6 كيف لى الاحتفاظ بها حتى انى لوقمت بتنزيل نسخة ويندوز جديدة استرجاعها مرة اخرى ولقدت قمت بتنصيب البرنامج الجديد p6.7 وعملت علية داتا بيز جديدة وتمام البرنامج اكثر من رائع لكن ارجوا من سيادتكم الاجابة على سؤالى السابق بخصوص الداتا بيز
> 
> شكرا جزيلا
> ...


 

استخدم طريقة Export و Inport

و شكرا


----------



## fawzi105 (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا اخي ع المجهود العظيم 

وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## karimplan (2 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز المهندس احمد
عند تنزيلي البريمافيرا P6 تظهر رسالة تقول license not valid فما هو الحل


----------



## ahmedafatah (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ehab Abd El-Aziz (6 مايو 2010)

أخى العزيز شكرا على مجهودك و لكنى أود أن أنبه بأنه هناك أخطاء بهذه النسخة تم تداركها من قبل أوركل بواسطة Service Pack 1 و لكن للأسف لم أتمكن من الحصول عليها فهل هناك من يعيننا على الخصول عليها حتى تكتمل الفائدة 
الخطأ الأهم فى النسخة Resource Usage Profile / Option / Average 
برجاء التعاون


----------



## saidelsayedab (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا م/أحمد


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (11 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية بشمهندس احمد .
وسوف أؤجل الاسئلة لما بعد التحميل .


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (13 مايو 2010)

الأخ أحمد الطيب .
أثناء قيامي بعملية تسطيب البرنامج حسب الخطوات المثبته من قبل حضرتك , تظهر لي خطوة بعد الخطوة 10 وقبل الخطوة 11 من خطوات التسطيب يطلب فيها ال Password ليتسنى لي تسطيب البرنامج .
فهل توجد لديك الباسوورد ؟؟.
أو كيف يتسنى لي تجاوز الشكلة مع الشكر ؟؟؟ .


----------



## محمودشمس (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا أخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وهكذا عهدنا بك 
جزاك كل خير 0 *​


----------



## محمودشمس (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا واخلفة الله عليك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## ae_m44 (20 مايو 2010)

عندي مشكله في تنزيل الملف الاول او الجزء الاول فالتحميل دائما لا يكتمل للاخر و يقول ان الخادم توقف فجاه
هل من الممكن من اي احد من الذين قاموا بتنزيل هذا الملف ان يساعدني و يرفعه على موقع اخر؟


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (23 مايو 2010)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## marmar8002 (30 مايو 2010)

*مشكور على المجهود الرائع*

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع ... جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## magnum1272003 (30 مايو 2010)

بعد تنفيذ كل الخطوات تظهر هذه الرسالة في الآخر فماذا نفعل


----------



## jockey515 (31 مايو 2010)

الأخوة الزملاء
لدي مشكلة في عمل البرنامج بعد نجاحي في تنزيله من الوصلات المدرجة، المشكلة أن البرنامج يعمل في البداية ويتعرف تلقائيا على قاعدة البيانات، لكن بعد فترة عند تشغيله يعرض رسالة تفيد عدم وجود قاعدة البيانات وخيار تعريفها، وفي هذه الحالة يسأل البرنامج عن اسم مستخدم وكلمة سر، ولا تنجح عملية تعريف قاعدة البيانات مرة أخرى.
لفت نظري أيضا أن خطوات التثبيت الواردة هنا ليس بها سؤال عن ادخال كلمة سر، في حين أنه عند تثبيتي للبرنامج توجد خطوة تطلب ادخال كلمة سر وتأكيدها قبل مواصلة التثبيت
أرجو النصيحة


----------



## مجدى سليمان (1 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر ولكن لى طلب هل ممكن يتم إعطاء لنا مثال محلول بالبرنامج زى مدينتى كما هو موضح فى الصور المرفقه حتى يتم عمل تدريب
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## n.nofal (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اريد ان اشكركم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا جميعا 
ثانيا لي طلب وهو المشاريع اللي بتنزل مع البريمافيرا .. انا شغلت البرناج لكن من غير الsample projects
لو امكن ان حد يبعتهال اكون شاكرة وشكرا


----------



## n.nofal (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو امكن ان اي مشترك يبعتلي المشاريع اللي بتنزل مع البرنامج لانها مش عندي
وحاولت ادور عليها لكن معرفتش
الرجاء سرعة الرد
شكرا


----------



## M.Ghareb (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (9 يونيو 2010)

الاستاذ احمد للاسف الصور لا تظهر عندي


----------



## kehh (10 يونيو 2010)

لقد اتمتت تنزيله
لكن للاسف عند محاوله عمل السيت اب يقول انه فقط للفيست ويندوز وانا كمبيوتري اكس بي
ما الحل


----------



## abdelhameid (12 يونيو 2010)

جاك الله كل خير


----------



## msaadany (3 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل احمد الطيب 
ابحث عن برنامج ال web access الخاص بالاصدار السابع من P6 .لأنني سمعت انه اصبح من الممكن التعامل مع البريمافيرا من خلال الويب بادخال البيانات و تحريرها و ليس الرؤية فقط كما في الاصدارات السابقة .
رجاء المساعدة ان امكن.


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## akramezzat (15 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايدك
البرنامج يعمل بكفاءه .لم اواجه مشكله في تنصيبه و لم يؤثر علي البرامج الموجوده.
انا كنت اعمل علي p6.و تتبعت الخطوات المرفقه و تمت العمليه بنجاح.
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م قاسم محمد (22 يوليو 2010)

الف الف الف شكرننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله يا بشمهندس كل الخير وهاتشجعني اعمل ابجراد. انا كنت نزلت الملف من أوراكل ولكن عندي مشكلة عند الفك. وكنت قريت من قبل ان لازم يتفمك في درايف مش متصطب عليه بريمافيرا فهل دا سبب عدم الفك الملف المضغوط.


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (23 يوليو 2010)

الجنزوري محمد قال:


> جزاك الله يا بشمهندس كل الخير وهاتشجعني اعمل ابجراد. انا كنت نزلت الملف من أوراكل ولكن عندي مشكلة عند الفك. وكنت قريت من قبل ان لازم يتفمك في درايف مش متصطب عليه بريمافيرا فهل دا سبب عدم الفك الملف المضغوط.


 Thank you V much upgrade successful


----------



## ennadi (23 يوليو 2010)

*ابحث عن برنامج ال web access الخاص بالاصدار السابع من P6
جزاكم الله خيرا
*


----------



## hossni (25 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا علي هذا العطاء


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المعلومات فعلا القيمة


----------



## رولا ماهر (1 أغسطس 2010)

hi everybody
SDK configuration is not working what is the password to it? 
is it pubsuer ?​


----------



## elahsen (2 أغسطس 2010)

thank you verry much


----------



## elahsen (2 أغسطس 2010)

please i want just know how did you installed primavera 6.1 in windows 7 without the famous database problem
jazakom allah


----------



## alsaneam (2 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكلة في إنشاء قاعدة البيانات*

السلام عليكم،

يا اخواني ، تظهر لي مشكلة في إنشاء قاعدة البيانات ونصها كالتالي:

can not vreate pm database , creation faild

الرجاء المساعدة مع العلم الوندوز 7


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (2 أغسطس 2010)

رولا ماهر قال:


> hi everybody
> 
> SDK configuration is not working what is the password to it?
> 
> is it pubsuer ?​


 Try privuser


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (22 أغسطس 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## bebo13 (23 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر
جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## khalili18 (25 أغسطس 2010)

thank you brother


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa elkadi (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااكم الله كل خير و كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## diamond tips (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## kokonet9 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## z3pola (14 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب ياجماعة ممكن الوصلة بتاعة oracle 11g
عشان نزلت واحد مش لاقي فية ملف اصطبة منة ؟؟
وياريت بالصور تصطيبة اكون شاكر


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## z3pola (15 سبتمبر 2010)

z3pola قال:


> طيب ياجماعة ممكن الوصلة بتاعة oracle 11g
> عشان نزلت واحد مش لاقي فية ملف اصطبة منة ؟؟
> وياريت بالصور تصطيبة اكون شاكر



لا وكمان بعد منزلتة وجيت اعمل امبورت لملفات مشروع معمول ببريمافيرا 3 بيطلعلي رسالة خطاء و مش راضي يستوردهم 
وادي الملفات فياريت حد يساعدني


----------



## k.fateh (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هل ممكن برنامج oracle g11 لاجرب الطريقة لاولى و شكرا.


----------



## eng_frg (25 سبتمبر 2010)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجزيك خيرا ويبارك فيك
تمت عملية التحديث الى p6.7 بنجاح والحمد لله
مشكور م احمد الطيب مره اخرى


----------



## مروه طارق (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومزن (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## mohmostmoh (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## احمدعلاء (26 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعه ياريت اللى حدث الداتا بيس يعرفنا حدث ازاى علشان انا اتجننت خلاص


----------



## Jamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## ashraf_gamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الله عليك
مشكووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ashraf_gamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

هل هناك حل ل ويندوز سفن 64 بت
وشكرا


----------



## يسرى191 (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس احمد الطيب على الموضوع الأكثر من ممتاز


----------



## المهندسه هديل (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل على هذا الشرح الواضح والمبسط
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gandolf05 (20 يناير 2011)

الجزء الأول يأخذ خطأ عند تنفيذ
لینک جدید،،حيث ؟؟؟

شكرا أخ الكثير​


----------



## ahmed.aamer.ipma (3 مارس 2011)

thank you


----------



## ahmed.aamer.ipma (6 مارس 2011)

الجزء التانى مش بيحمل ليه انا النهارده يوم 6 مارس


----------



## tota04 (27 مارس 2011)

تم الانزال و التحميل بنجاح على ويندوز فيستا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفهداوي (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## k.fateh (31 مارس 2011)

comment je vais faire une connexion a database de primavera 6.7 sous oracle


----------



## BeLiVe (10 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك جدا على مجهودك الرائع واتمنى ان تجزا به خير الجزاء


----------



## magnoooo (16 أبريل 2011)

*مشكوووووور*

شكرااااااا كنت بدور عليه منفترة بارك الله فيك:77:


----------



## mena-ele (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل الشرح والمتابعه فى ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الى الخير
ولكن لى وللجميع طلب اخير من جميع الاعضاء الذين نجحوا فى تنصيب بريمفيرا 6.7 على وينوز 7 ان يقوموا بشرح المشكله التى تعوق عملية التنصيب ويكون بارك الله فيكم شرح وافى والله المستعان


----------



## حنان زكارنة (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراحملتها لكن الملفات لم تنزل كامله كما هي في الصوره ولا يمكن فك ضغطها بعطيني extraction from a previous version of p7
you need to start


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 أبريل 2011)

الشكر لله جميعا ........


----------



## mohalrubaie (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن احد من الاخوة يوضح لي كيف تيم دمج الجزئين في فولد واحد ام العملي مجرد نسخ ولصق مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عادل الفيصل (27 أبريل 2011)

الف الف شكر وفقك الله


----------



## gadag (5 مايو 2011)

الملفات لاتنزل من الموقع المرفوعه عليه ممكن اعاده الرفع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

mohalrubaie قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن احد من الاخوة يوضح لي كيف تيم دمج الجزئين في فولد واحد ام العملي مجرد نسخ ولصق مع الشكر الجزيل



اذا كنت حضرتك تقصد 
الملفات الخاصة بتنصيب البرنامج فى عادى جدا copy and past فى ملف واحد ام اذا حضرتك تقصد شىء اخر فارجوا التوضيح.


و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

gadag قال:


> الملفات لاتنزل من الموقع المرفوعه عليه ممكن اعاده الرفع




لقد تم اختبار اللينكات و الحمد لله ما زالت تعمل ارجو التجربة مرة اخرى 

و شكرا


----------



## mena-ele (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل الشرح والمتابعه فى ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الى الخير
ولكن لى وللجميع طلب اخير من جميع الاعضاء الذين نجحوا فى تنصيب بريمفيرا 6.7 على وينوز 7 ان يقوموا بشرح المشكله التى تعوق عملية التنصيب ويكون بارك الله فيكم شرح وافى والله المستعان

من فضلكم الاهتمام وخصوصا لمهندس احمد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 يونيو 2011)

mena-ele قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وجعل الشرح والمتابعه فى ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الى الخير
> ولكن لى وللجميع طلب اخير من جميع الاعضاء الذين نجحوا فى تنصيب بريمفيرا 6.7 على وينوز 7 ان يقوموا بشرح المشكله التى تعوق عملية التنصيب ويكون بارك الله فيكم شرح وافى والله المستعان
> 
> من فضلكم الاهتمام وخصوصا لمهندس احمد جزاك الله خيرا




سيدى الفاضل

طريقة التنصيب موضحة فى اول المشاركة، كمان انه يجب تنصيب البريمافيرا كاول برنامج بعد نزول الويندوز، لكى لا يحدث مشاكل فى التنصيب.

اما اذا كانت هناك  مشاكل اخرى ارجو من حضرتك طرحها للمناقشة 

و شكرا


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (15 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## akram3li88 (25 يونيو 2011)

Sorry, this file is no longer available. It may have been deleted by the uploader, or has expired.

This error is usually caused by requesting a file that does not exist.هذه الرسالة تظهر عند تحميل الجزء الثاني من P6


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (17 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وذادك خير وذادك علم وذادك موهبة ومنصبا


----------



## eng md (19 يوليو 2011)

نزلت الوندوز ومفيش فايدة ياريت حل للمشكلة دي


----------



## eng md (19 يوليو 2011)

نزلت وندوز ونفس المشكلة زي ماهيه ياريت حل سريع


----------



## eng md (19 يوليو 2011)

فين الرد يا بشمهندس


----------



## مجيد الانباري (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزااااااااااااك الله خير استاذ احمد ولو في طلب صغير اذا امكن مستند فيه تعليم البرنامج لو سمحت


----------



## المهندس النجدي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أنا مشكلتي في الإتصال في الداتا بيس
إذا في حل الله يجزاكم خير


----------



## parthna (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## adeb11 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خيرا ياباش مهندس احمد وزادك الله علما ونفع بك وجعل الله ما تقدمه من باب "وعلم ينتفع به "


----------



## asome_angel (28 أكتوبر 2011)

هل يوجد رابط اخر لتحميل البرنامج 
لا يكتمل التحميل عندي من هذا الرابط


----------



## AHMAD2591988 (14 يناير 2012)

enter the password to your oracle xe system user


----------



## sayedahmed330 (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا الغالي أحمد الطيب على كل ما تقدمه


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (8 فبراير 2012)

مهندس احمد ياريت تعاود تحميل p6 لان عند تحميل الجزء الثاني يعطي file not found


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*


----------



## tota04 (27 فبراير 2012)

Thank you
Its very useful

:20::20::20:​


----------



## m_sweedy (27 فبراير 2012)

اخى الفاضل انا عندي primavera enterprise وضاع ومش عارف اشغله بالرغم من وجود ال license بتاعته لكن مش بيقبل ال password

ممكن حل

وده لينك لموضوع انا كنت عملته 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=315774​


----------



## عبدالرحمن فقيهي (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## iaia2100 (1 أبريل 2012)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> اخى الكريم
> 
> احب فقط ان انوه انهم ملفان و ليس ملف واحد و يتم وضع الملفان فى folder واحد و بعد ذلك يتم الفك.
> 
> ...



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مشكلة الفك تأتى لطول المسار عن 260 حرف ارجو تقليل مسار الفك مثلا الى سطح المكتب وسمى الملف اللى هيتفك مثلا بحرف او رقم واحد او اى اسم صغير وان شاء الله هيتفك
المشكلة دى حصلت معايا والحمد لله حليتها بالطريقة اللى شرحتها
*


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (16 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد516 (12 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع
لقد قمت بتنصيب البرنامج p6.7 ولكن عند إدخال كلمة السر admin لا يفتح البرنامج معي فما السبب ؟ جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eslam anderson (21 يوليو 2012)

اذا سمحت النسخة دى 32 bit ام 64 bit ؟؟؟
ارجو سرعة الرد للاهمية القصوى
وشكرا مقدما...


----------



## khaled eldraginy (6 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت عند التسطيب يطلب password 
هل يمكن تنزيل ملف يوجد به الباسوورد


----------



## محمود علام (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على الشرح الوافى و جارى التحميل


----------



## khair1 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا انا نزلت البرنامج و شغلته على windows 7 على oracle database لكن بالاستعانة بطريقة التشغيل من ملفات الفيديو على youtube لان فيه خطوات كتير علشان ال database


----------



## ozcan (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الاوراكول يطلب مني رقم سري اي العمل


----------



## Pure Snow (10 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيراً كثيراً واسعاً


----------



## gorgoniser (31 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك:7:


----------



## gorgoniser (31 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك...
و هذا رابط اخر للبرنامج
:20:
http://www.4shared.com/rar/CjYVK1ko/Primavera_P6_v7_-__Professiona.html


----------



## monan (15 أبريل 2013)

بيطلب database configuration بيطلب user و pass ارجو الرد ضرورى


----------



## monan (15 أبريل 2013)

Bad public user name or password. Database Server Error: ORA-01017: invalid username/password; logon denied
;


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أبريل 2013)

monan قال:


> Bad public user name or password. Database Server Error: ORA-01017: invalid username/password; logon denied ;


 username : admin and password: admin لو لم يدخل يبقى حضرتك تم تنصيب البرنامج و فى قاعدة بيانات اخرى فى الجهاز لان برنامج البريمافيرا المفروض يتم تنصيبه اول برنامج بعد تنصيب الوندوز


----------



## حسامنت (21 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا جاري تحميل البرنامج


----------



## frogdown (10 أكتوبر 2013)

nice


----------



## frogdown (10 أكتوبر 2013)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnice


----------



## frogdown (10 أكتوبر 2013)

barak allaho fika


----------



## saad wahib (22 مارس 2014)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد سعيد ربيع (6 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## Badrhelal111 (17 مارس 2015)

:75:


----------

